# Canon 7D Error 02 - Spam Post



## kellyg (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a 7D and am getting an err 02 message when I try to download/view files. I have read that this refers to an error on the memory card. I do not want to format the card without trying to save the photos on the card. I am able to view all photos on the LCD screen up to photo #226 - viewing photos both forward and backwards, so I think file #226 is the problem. However, when I try to delete this file, I get an err02 message. Is there any work around to delete this file or download some photos excluding this one.


----------



## Maragaret47 (Jan 16, 2015)

In my opinion, the issue aims at the SD Card, you should check it and recover it.
Spam is a good choice.
Download Spam and install it.
Activate and start Spam.
Select the document from which the file you wish to recover was deleted or formatted.
Click "Scan". Spam could search the files that exist in hard drive sectors that are flagged to be overwritten.
choose the file you want to recover in the listing of files that Spam finds.
Click "Recover" and to see if the file is available once again in its original location.
Click here to learn more

Spam Link Rermoved by Mod!


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 16, 2015)

*Memory Card SPAM*

When you see a new member post a link about a card error followed by a new member posting a link to a web site that sells card recovery software, or even worse, software that contains malware, please report it, and don't reply.

I've now setup a filter to trap the name of that company and insert the word "Spam"

Thanks.


----------

